# Hulkster Newsletter, FEB 1997, Issue #1



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates Nolvadex, is it as helpful as we think???
Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) is a drug that obstructs the action of the hormone estrogen, by competing with estrogen for receptors. Thus, reducing it's effectiveness, but not stopping estrogen production. It's use, is in treatment of estrogen dependent tumors, primarily located in the breast tissue of women. It's primary use among bodybuilders is to reduce or prevent edema (excess fluid in the intercellular tissue spaces of the body), gynecomastia (bitch tits), and female pattern fat distribution during high dosages of anabolic steroids or testosterone. Excessive testosterone or androgens are converted to estrogen (aromatase).

Nolvadex also decreases GH and IGF-1 production, while part of the anabolic effect of androgens or testosterone is caused by increased GH and IGF-1 production. So, you have a battle between the Nolvadex and anabolic activity, causing a decrease in optimum muscle growth. Some bodybuilders, wait until they experience itching, soreness, or excessive sensitivity in the nipple area, then take 40mg/day of Nolvadex for one week, then decrease the dosage to 10mg/day, for the rest of the duration of the cycle. So its a decision between playing it (so-called) safe and optimum muscle growth.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Medical Community****

Testosterone Cypionate
Androgens are derivatives of cyclopentano - perhydrophenanthrene. Endogenous androgens are C-19 steroids with a side chain at C-17, and with two angular methyl groups. Testosterone is primary endogenous androgen. Esterification of the 17-beta-hydroxy group produces compounds (testosterone enanthate and propionate) which have a longer duration of action and are hydrolyzed "in vivo" to free testosterone. Endogenous androgens are responsible for the normal growth and development of the male sex organs and for maintenance of secondary sex characteristics. These effects include the growth and maturation of prostate, seminal vesicles, penis, and scrotum; the development of male hair distribution; laryngeal enlargement, vocal chord thickening, alterations in body musculature, and fat distribution. Androgens have been reported to stimulate the production of red blood cells by enhancing the production of erythropoietic stimulating factor. Used in the treatment of acne vulgaris, impotence, male hypogonadism, polycystic ovary syndrome and breast cancer in females.

Cypionate is in a class also associated with retention of nitrogen, sodium, potassium, phosphorus, and decrease urinary excretion of calcium. Androgens have been reported to increase protein anabolism and decrease protein catabolism. Adverse reactions include anxiety, depression, headache, cholestatic jaundice, liver tumors, acne, male pattern baldness.

The usual dosage for androgen replacement in the male is 50 to 400mg every 2 to 4 weeks.

Average wholesale price: $11.62/10ml (100mg/ml), $17.61/10ml (200mg/ml).
Manufactures: Upjohn, Geneva, Goldline, Hyrex, Rugby, Schein, Star, Steris, and URL


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Gym/Locker Room****

Testosterone Cypionate
Testosterone Cypionate is the third most used medication for fitness enhancement by athletes. Very good for size and strength gains, results show up quickly, but also disappear just as quick. High in androgens, highly anabolic, moderately toxic to the liver. It is stacked with different anabolic steroids to yield even greater and longer lasting results. Typically stacked with Dianabol, Parabolan, and Deca-Durabolin.
Most common side-effects: increased acne, water retention (bloating), anxiety, and depression.
The usual dosage for size and strength increases in a male is 200 to 600mg every 7 days.
Black-market price: $50 to $100/10ml (100mg/ml), $60 to $125/10ml (200mg/ml)
Counterfeits (Manufacturers copied): Upjohn, Rugby, Steris, and Lemmon


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Supplements****

Evening Primrose Oil
Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) has traditionally been used as an astringent, antibiotic, mucilaginous, expectorant, antitussive, and digestive stimulant. In the bodybuilding community it has been reportedly successful in minimizing a number of the side-effects commonly suffered while taking steroids and in protecting the liver and enhancing its effectiveness from the toxic by products of anabolic steroids.
Modern uses of EPO focuses on its prostaglandin properties. EPO is high in gammalinolenic acid (GLA), which is readily converted in the body to prostaglandin E1. Therefore, it is employed in the treatment of any and every condition for which prostaglandin could be beneficial.
The real value of EPO lies in the gammalinolenic acid (GLA) content of its oil. GLA is an important intermediary in the metabolic conversion of linoleic acid to prostaglandin E1.
The usual dosage is 3000mg/day during a cycle and 1000mg/day while between cycles.
Retail price: $40.00 /180 capsules (500mg/capsule)


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Recipes****

Haddock with broccoli-cheddar sauce
1 10-oz package frozen, chopped broccoli, thawed and drained 3 Tbs. reduced-calorie mayonnaise
3 Tbs. (3/4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese 1 2-oz jar diced pimento, drained
1 Tbs. lemon juice
1 clove garlic, crushed
4 4-oz haddock fillets
vegetable cooking spray

Combine first 6 ingredients in a medium bowl, stir well. Set aside.

Arrange fillets in a 12x8x2-inch baking dish that has been coated with
vegetable spray. Spoon reserved broccoli mixture evenly over fillets.

Bake, uncovered at 400 degrees for 15 minutes or until fish flakes
easily when tested with a fork. Serve immediately.

Yields four servings at 174 calories each, 5gm carb, 25gm protein, 6gm fat.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Questions and Answers****

What medication can I take to simulate a dark tan, without going into the sun?

Most medications that are available will either cause you to have a yellowish or orange coloration in your skin, OTC products (tropical) like Jan Tanner and Estee Lauder sunless lotions and creme will give you a pleasing tan, but you have to make sure that it is applied evenly and you wash your hands with detergent after application. Also there normally is a slight garlic/onion smell in you skin.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Companies, Mail-order Scams, Dealers, and Individuals that are BLACK LISTED****

Companies, Mail-order Scams, Dealers, and Individuals that are BLACK LISTED This section has been added by the request of several members of this e-mail newsletter, this will assist us all, in watching each others back and keeping others from being scammed or busted when obtaining anabolic steroids. If you know of a company, mail-order business, dealer, or even an individual that rips people off or may be tied to a DEA sting operation, please send that information in and it will be added to the BLACK LIST. This section is not for the use to screw with someone, so keep the facts honest and factual.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co. , Greece: All outgoing mail/packages flagged by U.S. Feds.
Euro Care Mail-order Pharmacy, The Netherlands: A.T.T. shutdown due to MM2 article.

SPECIAL NOTE: I'm trying to get an idea of the type and the depth of knowledge/experience our members have, whether it's in the fitness, medical, physical therapy, trainer, government, etc. area. This will assist me in contacting the right members for additional information in setting up the next newsletter sections. If you have a common nickname that you use, please let me know what you'd like to be called and that way I can forward the right information to the appropriate person. Your comments, suggestions, and information is what is going to enhance this newsletter into what we all what it to become, an unbiased informational source. All submitted information, names, e-mail/snail-mail addresses, and comments are private and will not be released, unless an originating individual requests otherwise. I have also been approached about generating a hard copy (color/graphics/the works) version of this newsletter, let me know what you think of the idea.
DISCLAIMER: The author of this Newsletter is a Certified Personal Trainer and CNA, with no other qualifications in the field of Science, Chemistry, Sports Medicine, etc... This newsletter is based on research done by the author. An attempt has been made to make it a practical source of information, rather than scientific. Prescription medication is illegal, unless authorized by a physician. The author is not approving or recommending this use of Anabolic steroids or other hormone substitutes.
"Be careful and watch your back.....Hulkster"


----------

